# Live food: Microfex - Dero digitata, anyone tried them?



## Finn (17 Jan 2016)

After reading http://www.urbanaquaria.com/2015/07/live-foods-microfex-dero-worms-culture.html and then http://www.fancyguppies.co.uk/page71.htm I've decided (read: told as such) that these and the often co-cultured Daphnia moina are the true wonder food for feeding fry and small fish. It seems like they've been around for a while yet I don't really hear of them being discussed, Nor can I find anyone selling/trading starter cultures. 

Strange, I feel, but it doesn't put me off. Has any one here had experience with microfex and/or moina? Is there a reason for their continued obscurity? Maybe they just haven't percolated into the mainstream UK hobby yet, they certainly seem to be more popular in East-Asia. Personally I'm eager to get a culture going myself, then maybe I can get rid of that lingering microworm smell...


----------



## EnderUK (17 Jan 2016)

Day old fry I would squese the filter sponge in the water. I had floating plants so plenty of surface area for the plants to from. Micro worms will be  lot easier and fast to culture and if you want small you could go walterworms.

I currently have a small unknown fry in my shrimp tank. I think it's an emrald rasbora that was hiding in the peace lilly roots from my other tank. For the last two weeks it's survived on nothing but the roots of the floating plants, I think it's now hunting down the seed shrimp and other micro organisms that I have in my shrimp tank. I pretty sure it would of been eaten if it had remained in the other tank


----------

